# Contractor uses the 724 QXE in deep snow



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
for the light stuff there is nothing faster

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

first I've ever seen .....great for a single stage...very impressive.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tdipaul said:


> .
> for the light stuff there is nothing faster
> 
> .


*Light stuff???* Did you watch him moving all that EOD?:surprise:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

single stage, snow cleared right down to the pavement and was able to handle the chunky iced up eod, sweet


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That is very cool. It did an impressive job, even at the EOD. He was taking narrower cuts for the EOD, but that's very reasonable, and it *was* handling it, which is the important parts. 

From pics on Toro's site, the setup looks a bit different than a typical SS. The auger is steel, and seems to only have a rubber paddle at the center. So I assume that it's not really clearing down to the pavement the same way that a SS usually would, since most of the auger can't be allowed to touch the ground. But, it has a spring-loaded plastic scraper bar, which should help minimize leaving a film of snow behind. 

I'd expect the spring-loaded scraper bar would probably be pretty effective for untouched snow, like this. If you've driven over it, and packed the snow down, I'd imagine the scraper bar would be more likely to ride up over the packed snow, but I'm just guessing. 

I sure wouldn't mind adding an 824 QXE to my collection  It would probably make a really nice single-machine setup. Though a SS and a 2-stage still seems like a nice combination. Of course it does require more space and maintenance. 

https://www.toro.com/snowmaster


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

I wonder if Toro will ever make a 32" or 36" wide version with 420CC and dual serpentine style auger drive belts. 

The operator could have utilized the extra width throughout most of the video. 

Ok so for the EoD maybe not, but everywhere else, yes (like at 8:50). 

Sign me up. 

.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

So finally got a decent snowfall. 6" light stuff with over 12" at EoD and drifts. Did mine and both neighbors driveways and sidewalks (one is a corner double lot). Took 45 minutes.

724 QXE really is the best of both worlds.

More snow expected on Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

That's impressive.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

carterlake said:


> So finally got a decent snowfall. 6" light stuff with over 12" at EoD and drifts. Did mine and both neighbors driveways and sidewalks (one is a corner double lot). Took 45 minutes.
> 
> 724 QXE really is the best of both worlds.
> 
> More snow expected on Tuesday/Wednesday.


Very nice! Let us know how it does. Is that your video, or something you found? 

I'd love to try one of these at some point. I just got my first decent SS, so I'm looking forward to more chances to see what it can handle. For the 4" we got this week (first test of it), it took half the time, vs my 2-stage in the previous storm, which was very similar snow. 

I'm sure the SnowMasters are even more capable than my SS (and the joystick chute control seems even nicer than my Quick Shoot). I admit I'd be a bit nervous about having one as my only machine. I like being able to wait until the end of an 18"+ wet/heavy storm, and clear it all at once, and not worry about whether the machine will be overwhelmed. Not to say that these can't do that, but with the higher augers speed, they can't put as much torque into the augers, which must limit them somewhat for chewing through solid EOD. But those storm sizes for us are rare. Even in a big storm, most of the time I could clear it in stages during the storm, if needed. So even if there were some limits, they'd probably be manageable. 

How is traction, when pushing into heavy stuff? My 2-stage is 300 lbs, with chains, and I can still have traction issues (inclined driveway doesn't help). These are 120-130 lbs, and smaller wheels, but the same width as my 2-stage. It makes me wonder if they struggle with wheelspin against heavy stuff. Are both wheels locked together when it's driving, giving you the same traction as a solid axle? Or can you spin just one wheel, like with a differential? 

Can you re-aim the joystick left/right while actually blowing snow? My Quick Shoot kind of bound up while there was snow coming out, so it was easier to stop for a sec, re-aim, and then start blowing again. Toro said that's how you're supposed to use it. But it seems like the joystick systems can be re-aimed while there's snow coming out.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

> Is that your video, or something you found?



Not my video. Found on youtube.



> It makes me wonder if they struggle with wheelspin against heavy stuff. Are both wheels locked together when it's driving, giving you the same traction as a solid axle? Or can you spin just one wheel, like with a differential?



Snowblower is pretty light weight. I have no problems pulling it backwards (which is how you reverse) and I don't have any steep inclines so I can't test it. You can spin one wheel so turning is breeze. In fact, think of it very much as a single-stage self-propelled. I could see where it might have problems in heavier snow and sometimes it does ride a little. I just usually go over that area a second time to get things clean down the concrete. The sacrificial scrapper bar does a good job getting down to the concrete.




> Can you re-aim the joystick left/right while actually blowing snow?


It took a little practice but I can easily re-aim the joystick while blowing and often do to avoid mailboxes or throw the snow between the house and the fence. The joystick is absolutely the easiest to use. Very quick to change angle or direction and it can throw slightly behind itself, which helps at the end of a run.


----------

